# Experts - Global Pandemic WILL happen



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Experts: Global Pandemic Will Happen - AllOutdoor.com

My fear is always that I will not isolate my family in time to not catch it

Flu cases - and deaths - continue rising in Pennsylvania | PennLive.com

At what point do you keep your kids home, stay away from church, shop with a mask and late at night, avoid people, STOP GOING TO WORK


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been at that point for years. OK maybe not the mask. But the rest sounds familiar. Haven't been sick for a couple years since starting those policies, knock on wood.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Some schools are taking the precaution of closing down entirely for weeks to avoid the spread.
I've not heard of any companies doing the same, but I know my employer strongly encourages that we work from home if we're feeling sick.
For church and the grocery, personal choice.

Honestly, there isn't a huge threat from the flu. If you have a normal immune system, know to stay hydrated, don't stress your body, get plenty of rest, you can survive it just fine, and be stronger in the end.
The deaths I keep hearing about are due to people not taking the original symptoms seriously enough, and going about their lives as normal until it's too late.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The NWO advocates say they would like to see the world population be regulated and to take down to 500,000,000. How do you do this other than a pandemic.....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

This current flue season is not a pandemic... nowhere near one. You know more soldiers in WWI died from the pandemic than from combat? The influenza pandemic of 1918-1919 killed more people than the Great War, known today as World War I (WWI), at somewhere between 20 and 40 million people. It has been cited as the most devastating epidemic in recorded world history. More people died of influenza in a single year than in four-years of the Black Death Bubonic Plague from 1347 to 1351. Known as "Spanish Flu" or "La Grippe" the influenza of 1918-1919 was a global disaster. (https://virus.stanford.edu/uda/)

One will have to really watch the news to determine when to button up and avoid people. That is the huge advantage we now have because back then, during 1918, news didn't travel quick plus the government hid the severity of the crisis. But once we button up, our economy goes to crap and folks will riot, as so many live from paycheck to paycheck. IMO, the next pandemic will be a SHTF event and one best be prepared and have a protocol and equipment to deal with people joining your group, which could be nothing more than your kids coming home from college.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/journal-plague-year-180965222/

I would think that when one in 600 die from a disease it's truely time to isolated yourself as much as possible. In the mean time hand washing and avoiding those obviously infected

https://www.health.nd.gov/media/1082/social-distancing-during-a-pandemic.doc

If we had a Pandemic like the 1918 flu it would result in two million deaths nation wide.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

At the hospital I work at, they encourage everyone to get the flu vaccine. Most people who got it also got the flu. They say they use a dead virus. But, I have not gotten the vaccine in 12 years and by coincidence I have not gotten the flu in 12 years.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There is a great book that talks about a large pandemic... https://www.amazon.com/Jakarta-Pandemic-Perseid-Collapse-ebook/dp/B0047DX080

the main character is a Marine Vet and a prepper.. he now works for a drug company... interesting story line and has parts about when to stop sending kids to school, when to stop working, defending your home, dealing with neighbors, unprepared


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Gunn said:


> At the hospital I work at, they encourage everyone to get the flu vaccine. Most people who got it also got the flu. They say they use a dead virus. But, I have not gotten the vaccine in 12 years and by coincidence I have not gotten the flu in 12 years.


You have figured out the common denominator, I've never had a flu shot, and I've never had the flu, praise the lord for that.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

******* said:


> This current flue season is not a pandemic... nowhere near one. You know more soldiers in WWI died from the pandemic than from combat? The influenza pandemic of 1918-1919 killed more people than the Great War, known today as World War I (WWI), at somewhere between 20 and 40 million people. It has been cited as the most devastating epidemic in recorded world history. More people died of influenza in a single year than in four-years of the Black Death Bubonic Plague from 1347 to 1351. Known as "Spanish Flu" or "La Grippe" the influenza of 1918-1919 was a global disaster. (https://virus.stanford.edu/uda/)
> 
> One will have to really watch the news to determine when to button up and avoid people. That is the huge advantage we now have because back then, during 1918, news didn't travel quick plus the government hid the severity of the crisis. But once we button up, our economy goes to crap and folks will riot, as so many live from paycheck to paycheck. IMO, the next pandemic will be a SHTF event and one best be prepared and have a protocol and equipment to deal with people joining your group, which could be nothing more than your kids coming home from college.


Absolutely correct and back then the ones spreading news of the virus, where also spreading the virus.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> The NWO advocates say they would like to see the world population be regulated and to take down to 500,000,000. How do you do this other than a pandemic.....


Elect Democrats.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Build the Wall ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Elect Democrats.


I tip my hat to your insight......


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I watched a show a few years back that talked about what could end the human race. Of course Nuclear war, meteor were on the list but the #1 spot went to a super bug. Scientists on the show said it WILL happen. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

Unless I hear about a major pandemic coming my way then I'm just going to live life as I always have. Sure, you may catch the flu every once in a while but at least your body is building up its immune system to prepare for the next cold or flu that may come your way.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Elect Democrats.


Not a lot of difference, but government itself has killed
close to 262 million in the last 100 years alone.
https://www.hawaii.edu/powerkills/20TH.HTM


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gunn said:


> At the hospital I work at, they encourage everyone to get the flu vaccine. Most people who got it also got the flu. They say they use a dead virus. But, I have not gotten the vaccine in 12 years and by coincidence I have not gotten the flu in 12 years.


There was a recent study that revealed that folks who receive the flu vaccine are 6.3 times more likely to infect other people.
That is to say, *if* they get the flu even though they had the shot, they are much more likely to cause others to get it too.
Interesting, huh?

Excerpt: (and yes, this year's vaccine is for Influenza A)


> Self-reported vaccination for the current season was associated with a trend (P < 0.10) toward higher viral shedding in fine-aerosol samples; vaccination with both the current and previous year's seasonal vaccines, however, was significantly associated with greater fine-aerosol shedding in unadjusted and adjusted models (P < 0.01). In adjusted models, we observed 6.3 (95% CI 1.9-21.5) times more aerosol shedding among cases with vaccination in the current and previous season compared with having no vaccination in those two seasons. Vaccination was not associated with coarse-aerosol or NP shedding (P > 0.10). The association of vaccination and shedding was significant for influenza A (P = 0.03) but not for influenza B (P = 0.83) infections (Table S4).


(source: Infectious virus in exhaled breath of symptomatic seasonal influenza cases from a college community | Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I watched a show a few years back that talked about what could end the human race. Of course Nuclear war, meteor were on the list but the #1 spot went to a super bug. Scientists on the show said it WILL happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


On Wall Street they call it a correction. Its an inevitable cycle with Man.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Gunn What is important to understand about the influenza vaccine is the initial step of the process. There are a number of strains of the influenza virus around the world. The World Health Organization has to study and determine each year what strain they feel will become prevalent. They then develop the vaccine which takes a considerable amount of time. it is pretty much an educated crap shoot. There have been in years past a vaccine that was developed for the "wrong strain". Since you work in a healthcare facility you know all the precautions you must take. Just ask God to protect you and as you know...Wash your hands Wash your hands Wash your hands.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> There is a great book that talks about a large pandemic... https://www.amazon.com/Jakarta-Pandemic-Perseid-Collapse-ebook/dp/B0047DX080
> 
> the main character is a Marine Vet and a prepper.. he now works for a drug company... interesting story line and has parts about when to stop sending kids to school, when to stop working, defending your home, dealing with neighbors, unprepared


I read it, and it was a good survivalist series. I'd also recommend Bobby Akart's Pandemic series, which explains the process of pandemics very well.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

rstanek said:


> The NWO advocates say they would like to see the world population be regulated and to take down to 500,000,000. How do you do this other than a pandemic.....


Before THEY take all those people down, THEY will have to finish fleecing them first. The ordinary rich haven't been fleeced yet. We're going to have to see a big transfer of wealth in paper and electronic assets first from the rich to the elite, (ie. stocks & bonds, retirement funds. 529 plans, etc.), so the elite can accumulate more physical assets. THEY'll get rid of us when we've lost our usefulness to THEM. THEIR Monopoly game isn't over yet.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I got the vaccine this year and I also got the flu. It knocked me down for 3 days. I get a shot every year and only get the flu about 10% of the time. I have 4 small kids so I'm exposed to a lot each winter.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...
> At what point do you keep your kids home, stay away from church, shop with a mask and late at night, avoid people, STOP GOING TO WORK


Commuting to and working in downtown Boston, how many people have opened the same subway door handles, held the same subway railings, or touched the same workplace door handles and elevator buttons as I have since they were last cleaned? Just that could easily be 10,000 people. It's scary, and if you think the government's going to tell the truth about a pandemic and cause a mass panic, I've got a bridge to sell you. Because I'm not retired and can't take off from work when I feel like it, I've intentionally built up several weeks of vacation time so that I can leave work until it's clear whether the "pandemic" is becoming serious or not.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There have always been pandemics throughout human history.
The human race has adapted and survived.

This topic reminded me of a book, so I got it off my shelf (just because I'm an old truck driver that barely graduated high school doesn't mean I'm ignorant)

"Plagues And Peoples", by William H. McNeill, Doubleday, 1976, 340 pages.
The author ties together how disease has shaped human history.
A few chapters - Confluence of the Civilized Disease Pools of Eurasia: 500 B.C. to A.D. 1200
The Impact of the Mongol Empire on Shifting Disease Balances, 1200-1500

And so on.

Bottom line - yes, there will be pandemics, even with so-called modern medicine.
You can live in a self imposed prison, or you can simply live.
I choose freedom.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Joe said:


> @Gunn What is important to understand about the influenza vaccine is the initial step of the process. There are a number of strains of the influenza virus around the world. The World Health Organization has to study and determine each year what strain they feel will become prevalent. They then develop the vaccine which takes a considerable amount of time. it is pretty much an educated crap shoot. There have been in years past a vaccine that was developed for the "wrong strain". Since you work in a healthcare facility you know all the precautions you must take. Just ask God to protect you and as you know...Wash your hands Wash your hands Wash your hands.


I don't walk into a patients room without sanitizing and wearing a mask.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

We have had flu pandemics and will have more. 

Still going but but only as needed- so trip to doctors office but not to a dinner and a movie. Already wearing gloves and mask, washing hands and using hand sanitizer when out. Few more reports of or a school nearby closing and we will not go off farm at all.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> The NWO advocates say they would like to see the world population be regulated and to take down to 500,000,000. How do you do this other than a pandemic.....





Sasquatch said:


> I watched a show a few years back that talked about what could end the human race. Of course Nuclear war, meteor were on the list but the #1 spot went to a super bug. Scientists on the show said it WILL happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I would think a pandemic would be be high on the list, but never overlook the potential of an attack on the grid system. Less than a year, and we would have an overwhelming population reduction.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I would think a pandemic would be be high on the list, but never overlook the potential of an attack on the grid system. Less than a year, and we would have an overwhelming population reduction.


True. And I agree. From what I've read most of the hardware needed to keep our grid running is manufactured overseas and if we lost ours it would be next to impossible to get what we need to fix all the damage.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I would think a pandemic would be be high on the list, but never overlook the potential of an attack on the grid system. Less than a year, and we would have an overwhelming population reduction.


A super bug out of hell is high on my list but turning the lights off has climbed to number one one. It's to easy to accomplish and don't think it's not on our enemies radar. When the lights go out we will have plenty of diseases. If I was my own enemy that's what I would work on, turn the lights off.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Pandemic, epidemic or widespread? Does it matter? 

There could be a Pandemic and there not be any cases yet in the US. Unlikely with modern transportation but it has happened. Pandemic is when you have a disease effecting a lot of people in many parts of the world all at the same time. Flu viruses have done that several times . May not be in every country or in every part of every country . When you follow/ trace the path of a communicable disease you see it moves along transportation routes. Common these days to see a disease seemingly appear in the middle of no where , a disease that has never been detected in that area of the world before , but with enough time, effort and luck you figure out that you had a group of people travel by air after having vacationed where the disease is prevalent .

An Epidemic is a disease in numbers higher than normal in a Country / State/ Provence. 


If a disease is widespread in your town or county it makes no difference if it is not yet an epidemic in your state/ country or is not yet a Pandemic. When a communicable disease is in your immediate area you have to take precautions regardless of what word the medical professionals are using to describe it. 

Should a disease originate somewhere else and spread over time you should try and learn what you can about it and monitor as it spreads . It may not however make it to your immediate area. 

But do not wait till you hear the word pandemic to act to protect yourself from flu or anther communicable disease .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This talk of not going out to dinner or a movie, or a heavily populated place made me stop and thank the Lord once again that we live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town.
My wife and I have not been out to a movie since we were courting, and we've been married 28 years. :tango_face_smile:

I go to town on errands, I go to work part time in the next town down the line, and I go to meetings of my veterans groups.
Other than that, I'm right here.


----------



## bornprepper (Dec 27, 2017)

A flu pandemic is one of the things I am prepping for, and think that there is a pretty high chance of it happening.

Regarding when not to go to work, school... this is something you have to decide, and is something I think about a lot.

If there was an outbreak, and it was announced on the news, advising people not to go to work, I think that would be when I would not go. This may be too late though.

Just look at this Aussie flu spreading around. Everyone has it, and I didn't see too much on the news about it.

My opinion. I will stop going to work when it is announced that a deadly (meaning it is killing over 50% of victims) flu is on the loose. I will not leave the house without my FFP3 mask and goggles. Yes, I may look weird, but I would rather not catch a deadly virus!

I made a post on my website about prepping for a pandemic. 
https://bornprepper.com/prepping/flu-outbreak-preparedness-guide/

If I am not allowed to post that, please tell me and I will remove it, or admin remove it


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Build the Wall pronto ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

bornprepper said:


> I will stop going to work when it is announced that a deadly (meaning it is killing over 50% of victims) flu is on the loose.


I think my level of alarm is higher than yours... I would consider a flu to be DEADLY long before it reached a 50% mortality rate. That's just me though.


----------

